# LFTS and then voting booth 11/8



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

Heading out the door. See how the morning goes, I'm not against an all day sit today. Besides, polls don't close till 8. Good luck everyone.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Out the cabin door in a few, good luck and shoot straight!!


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Headed out to hunt for a bit before work and then again this afternoon after work. I’ll vote after the evening hunt, hopefully with blood up to my elbows! These easterly winds are going to allow me to get into what should be my best rut stand tonight. Good luck today.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Should be a nice morning to let an arrow fly


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Work first then hunting this afternoon.


----------



## HuntinMichigan (Mar 14, 2021)

protectionisamust said:


> Im up, drinking coffee then headed down before daylight to try and take up track on one i shot last night. Its been a little over 12 hours now


🦌👀


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

I'm in. Last morning until the weekend. Back on the new farm. While this is the second season we've hunted this piece, I still have a lot to learn about just how the deer travel all of it. I'm back in the SW corner of timber that I believe is a funnel coming from some neighboring properties. It's the first time I've hunted within 200 yards of here. It could be a bust, but I'm going to learn something either way!


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

Dang, that lunar eclipse is sweet. I've got a good feeling about this morning.


----------



## Crazy Bird Hunter (Jun 23, 2005)

On the way out. Good luck all!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

I'm out. Maybe I don't really know where deer will travel during peak rut.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

On stand that is


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Good luck fellas, back to work for me until Friday.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

I’m in! Was a late night of trying to fix a brand new ladder stand after dark so it don’t squeak every time you move and then a 3 hr drive home so I can vote today. I think I rolled into my driveway at midnight. Sleep is overrated! It’s the rut and I’m sitting between 2 bedding areas. Cut corn on all sides of the bedding. Hopefully a good one gives me a shot! 

Good luck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Oops! Snoozed an extra houri after last nights recovery and a little celebrating.
I’ll be out as the sun is rising for 3 hours or so, then vote, and I’m off to KY until Monday or I kill one!
BTW, thanks for all the kudos and kind sentiments r.e. My son’s buck. 😊


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

After coffees, I’ll be hunting for a voting booth this morning. 
Good luck out there.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

At this point, not sure if I should say I'm "in" or "out". Fitting for election day. Guess it doesn't matter, either way I'm hosed.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Voted a long time ago. Last night was an outstanding hunt. Massive 8 point chasing a doe. Happened to poke my head out the door around 5 and couldn't figure out why the moon was so red. Now I know why.


----------



## lil bluegill (Mar 11, 2017)

Im in


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

I’m in west side of bog! The walk in was like a good ole
Fashion deer drive of my youth. Deer bedded all over inside woods which is really unusual for pre-daylight walk in! Super quiet this morning worrying about this metal ladder stand! It did produce biggest ever killed here but it sounded like a pop can full if pea-stones being shaken as I crawled in 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

That has DoCember nightmare written all over it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newaygogeorge (Aug 16, 2006)

Back in the same stand I watched 3 different does bring in 3 different bucks. One was a gorgeous mainframe 10pt. Right area just need some cooperation please lol. Good luck all


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

4 does and a good buck running one of them everywhere


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

G
God I LOVE November mornings!!!!!!


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm in have been hunting hard last few days and stepped back from the forum. Got eyes on a public land giant sunday morning and been playing cat n mouse since then been close a few times hopefully today is the day .....good luck


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

Chilly morning up here, 25 degrees as I was heading out. Good luck all!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

I’m in a stand I’ve never hunted before, unfortunately this thing has such a small seat it’s ridiculous. One hour into the sit and my butt hurts, I definitely bump some deer on the walk in this morning. They are moving a half rack 4 pt I seen two days ago and 4 DnF’s already.
Flight


----------



## jscheel (Sep 3, 2008)

First archery hunt for me in Washtenaw county in several years. Wasn't planning to hunt but this guy changed my mind yesterday.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Good start, I think. Had a decent 8, prob a shooter, come through at 25 yds just before I could see good enough to shoot. Then another slightly smaller 8 come through on the other side at 50 yds. Could see by then but that’s too far for me to take a shot. Even though I practice those distances all the time! Hope a bigger one comes through next!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Tryin2 said:


> I'm in have been hunting hard last few days and stepped back from the forum. Got eyes on a public land giant sunday morning and been playing cat n mouse since then been close a few times hopefully today is the day .....good luck


I'd keep tryin 2 til I got him


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Not shat here so far, but kind of thought that before coming here, for east wind. Had a great all day sit yesterday but no shooters. Just a matter of time. Saturday will be a kill day with the weather that is coming. Will be doing a all day sit Saturday. Good luck,had to go to da low impact stand.


----------



## ReelWildFun (Jan 23, 2016)

Deer where on move at 5 this am drive in to work 3 hit by cars and I almost got 2 more my self 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

In the stand for what looks to be a beautiful morning. Last time I was in this stand was opening day morning. Always the wrong wind for this spot lately. Had beech branches tucked around this stand for cover but the winds Saturday rearranged everything. Let’s just say it was the quietest entry in to the stand this morning. Gonna have to be a big boy for me to let a arrow loose the next few days.


----------



## Traills (Jul 2, 2004)

Woods are dead so far, but that can change in an instant. The grouse are noisy this morning. Beautiful weather!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

2 more bucks


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

SE wind IS bad for me..sitting out this am and gonna go check out some cams. Another great hunt last nite with backs chasing. New shooter 10 pt showed on cam in my favorite gun spot. Weather is going to be very screwed up the next several days up here. Might try some midday rattling run n gun with the breezy conditions. Good luck guys.


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

Just had this one come through fast pushing a doe, couldn’t get them to stop. Not a monster, but a decent 2.5, and the biggest I have on cams, so hopefully they swing back around!


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Looking forward to the predicted temps for a week from now for the gun opener in western UP.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

protectionisamust said:


> Im up, drinking coffee then headed down before daylight to try and take up track on one i shot last night. Its been a little over 12 hours now


Good luck hope we see pics of dead one


----------



## shorthair guy (Jan 20, 2006)

33 with a light breeze this morning in Menominee county. Nothing moving in these public woods


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

One small buck and 7dnf


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Dnf’s right under me a few minutes ago. Sniffing my ladder


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Wow, it's on. Eight bucks so far.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Disappointing sit, quick shower and.off to poll watch


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Buck number 3 this morning was a young 8 pt.
Flight


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

Beautiful morning. One loan deer before daylight meandering around, assume a buck. 3 dnfs shortly after daylight passed through, with the lead doe being a big ol donkey. I'll bet she's ruined more than one guys hunt, she was cautious as could be. I'm amazed they passed by at 10 yards without busting me. Thought about doing the local hunters a favor and taking her out, but no way I was getting my bow drawn with as calm and crisp as it is out here, plus how high strung she was.

Another group of does wandered in about 100 yards away and have been there for an hour or so. Finally first confirmed buck of the morning showed up to harass them a bit, little dink guy. It's that time if year though, big one could show up at any time.


----------



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)

Buck parade today


----------



## Marty H (Jun 19, 2016)

20 feet from where I park in sister in laws driveway ! Took the morning off to take care of a honey do list ..........bad choice I think !


----------



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Up for nothing, watching news, lunar eclipse.... Never had good movement during a lunar eclipse...
> 
> Prove me wrong fellas, going back to bed


Pics proved you wrong. Drive to stand proved you wrong. And this mornings sit proved you wrong.

I have no problem with your statement but one should not try and draw any conclusions from it. How many of your lunar eclipses occurred at peak of the rut? 

Very, very bad science. Ya don't need excuse to sleep, just take the day off.

Two mature bucks on the move (in headlights and on cell cam) in Delta county. Solo button buck wandered by just after sunrise. 

Aim small, miss smal.


Sent from my SM-G991U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Dang that sucks !
Flight


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Non stop excitement this morning. Smaller bucks filtering through.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

I dropped my seat DED ….. I guess your wrong, WOW !
Flight


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Flight of the arrow said:


> Dang that sucks !
> Flight
> View attachment 865124


My quiver just fell out of the tree. That has never happened before...goofy east wind.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Well finally have 10 minutes not surrounded by deer so I figured I'd post. Been a crazy morning. Oh, there's another one. 
Be back in a minute 

Sent from my SM-A536U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

BucksandDucks said:


> Well finally have 10 minutes not surrounded by deer so I figured I'd post. Been a crazy morning. Oh, there's another one.
> Be back in a minute
> 
> Sent from my SM-A536U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Shoot one!!! Team 13 needs some points!!! Good luck!


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Beautiful sunrise! Saw 10 this morning- 3 freshman bucks, which is pretty slow for this property. I’ll be back in my favorite stand tonight with these east winds.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Joe Archer said:


> Been out chasing the State landers of the NeLP since Saturday afternoon. Almost had a 3.5- 4.5 y.o. 8 Sunday night. 2 other bucks, and 3 doe as well. Passed 1.5. Y.o 4 point.
> Limited power and service, so check in when I can.
> Out since 6.15 this am on the ground in another state land spot that usually poduces buck sightings. Check in when I can. Nice crisp 29 degrees and calm...
> <----<<<


Joe seems like that's more deer then last 3 years up there that you've seen. Good news! Good luck!



Dish7 said:


> Wow, it's on. Eight bucks so far.


My neighbor was already in from morning hunt at 9 o'clock..... 🤔


----------



## Calhoun Archer (Feb 18, 2021)

5 bucks and 5 doe nice morning


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

2 small 8's and one shooter plus a handful of sparkies and does, mostly 80 yards east of me. Back to the barn soon to get my ssaddle and sticks, a 60 yard move is in order. ￼


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

BucksandDucks said:


> Well finally have 10 minutes not surrounded by deer so I figured I'd post. Been a crazy morning. Oh, there's another one.
> Be back in a minute
> 
> Sent from my SM-A536U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


OK, small buck came through grunting and there's a fawn about 20 yards behind me. 
Been crazy, first light had 3 bucks following a doe coming right at me. 4th buck entered the scene and then they all took off running and headed south. 

Little buck coming back by 

Big buck went through one the other side of this funnel but I couldn't call to him because of deer all around. 

No clue how many deer I have seen 



Sent from my SM-A536U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

We should change this to the Michigan Whitetail Deer Photography forum. Would someone please release an arrow?!?


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

Been on stand since 9:15. I'm back by the swamp hoping THE STUD comes around it like he did yesterday. I got 2 new almost coffee can size trees that have been worked within 50 yds of me.


----------



## xebadir (Oct 16, 2020)

LabtechLewis said:


> We should change this to the Michigan Whitetail Deer Photography forum. Would someone please release an arrow?!?


If something comes within range all too happy to oblidge


----------



## Badfishmi (Oct 28, 2012)

I released an arrow. I saw and heard her crash so be a busy morning. Good meat in freezer and a backstrap dinner tonight. I’ll grab a photo after hunt. Staying in for a bit for antlers.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Is that a pot leaf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ragweed.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Calhoun Archer said:


> 5 bucks and 5 doe nice morning
> View attachment 865127


What a picture!



Badfishmi said:


> I released an arrow. I saw and heard her crash so be a busy morning. Good meat in freezer and a backstrap dinner tonight. I’ll grab a photo after hunt. Staying in for a bit for antlers.


Congrats!


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

I sure hope that dude that I screwed up yesterday isn't doing an all-day sit. I've got my gun stand assembled and am getting ready to go hang it. Fingers crossed. Also, I'm taking my bow on my back this time. Lol.

Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Macs13 said:


> I sure hope that dude that I screwed up yesterday isn't doing an all-day sit. I've got my gun stand assembled and am getting ready to go hang it. Fingers crossed. Also, I'm taking my bow on my back this time. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Yes. Never leave a weapon behind! When baiting was legal I stopped after work Friday so be bait Sunday to hunt. Slug gun in car..... Needless to say almost shoved barrel in throat when back! Still haunts me!


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Getting ready to call it at 10.30. No sightings except a Doghouse blind that I didnt see on the way in. Doh! Spot 4 tonigjt. Hunting from the saddle in the tree I nearly took a doe from in October.
Way to go Badfish! Wish you were on my team.
Oh wait!!
<----<<<


----------



## Monsterbuck (Jun 18, 2003)

Pretty slow for me most of the morning. Floodgates opened at 8:30. Nice 8 point running a few does and fawns to the north of me for a while. 

Then the twin to the buck I shot Wednesday morning showed up all by himself to my southeast. He skirted all the way around me just out of range. Got his attention a couple times with a grunt call but he wasn’t interested in my sweet talk. He eventually made it over to a hot doe and bedded up with her. He would run any doe or fawn off that came near. It was pretty comical. 

Been dead again since 9:45. Probably give it another 30 minutes and call it a morning, if nothing happens.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Badfishmi (Oct 28, 2012)

Joe Archer said:


> Getting ready to call it at 10.30. No sightings except a Doghouse blind that I didnt see on the way in. Doh! Spot 4 tonigjt. Hunting from the saddle in the tree I nearly took a doe from in October.
> Way to go Badfish! Wish you were on my team.
> Oh wait!!
> <----<<<


I gotta quit killing the decoys to get some antlers for this contest.


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

Up to 3 bucks, all small. 2 of them chased a doe around for 30 minutes or so just a bit south of me, grunting like crazy. Pretty entertaining. Hoped maybe it would draw in a good one but think they may have crossed the road headed south now.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Carpenter Bill said:


> Not shat here so far, but kind of thought that before coming here, for east wind. Had a great all day sit yesterday but no shooters. Just a matter of time. Saturday will be a kill day with the weather that is coming. Will be doing a all day sit Saturday. Good luck,had to go to da low impact stand.


Look at the LFTS threads since late last week - buck activity has been frenzied for most hunters. Unfortunately the time of frenzy is always short lived. Doesn't matter what the temperatures are we're a day or two away from buck sightings dropping substantially due to a peak amount of does being in estrus and bucks locked down with them.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

November Sunrise said:


> Look at the LFTS threads since late last week - buck activity has been frenzied for most hunters. Unfortunately the time of frenzy is always short lived. Doesn't matter what the temperatures are we're a day or two away from buck sightings dropping substantially due to a peak amount of does being in estrus and bucks locked down with them.


Unfortunately on places like ours this phenomenon happens a lot earlier. We typically see does being bred around October 20th on and still occasionally see it in December. This makes for a long drawn out trickle rut that if you want your shot you better be there on the 3-4 days they switch does. Makes it unpredictable but always gives you hope. This time of year we are hunting the doe patterns more then bucks cause if he’s locked on he’s going where ever she does 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

SMITTY1233 said:


> Unfortunately on places like ours this phenomenon happens a lot earlier. We typically see does being bred around October 20th on and still occasionally see it in December. This makes for a long drawn out trickle rut that if you want your shot you better be there on the 3-4 days they switch does. Makes it unpredictable but always gives you hope. This time of year we are hunting the doe patterns more then bucks cause if he’s locked on he’s going where ever she does
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Even in that scenario there's still a short window where buck testosterone levels peak followed very soon after by a peak in the amount of adult does in estrus. Plus a lot of bucks are killed final week of October & first week of November leading to less being available to handle breeding duties. When it comes to daytime buck activity there's nothing like that period from Nov 3-9, which is why the warm weather of late last week and weekend will yield a lot more buck sightings for the average hunter than the cold weather of this upcoming weekend.


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Saw 2 more doe in the thick stuff to my northeast...still no sign of rut activity. Getting down at 11 unless things pick up. Time for coffee and a hot shower.


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Well based on reports I'm seeing on here, I definitely picked the wrong stand. 1bb at 10 was it. Getting down at 11.


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Bad news: i went before daylight to the same area we saw the nock glowing last night when we backed out. No nock visable. Absolutely no blood anywhere he was laying. The entire area is extremely thick so my pops walked the field edge and i walked 20 yards in around the perimeter looking for the nock or body. With 10+ inches of arrow stickinh out. He would snap it off. We grid searched the entire area 200 yards in every direction. Nada. I think i hit in front of his leg bone, broke it and stuck in lower front brisket which as you know, is fat and cartilage. All the neighbors hunt in the area and keeping an eye out and they will let me know. 

Here is the pic that best shows the bone i think i broke. 4" right heart. 4" left, sleepless night and sick stomach


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Bad news: i went before daylight to the same area we saw the nock glowing last night when we backed out. No nock visable. Absolutely no blood anywhere he was laying. The entire area is extremely thick so my pops walked the field edge and i walked 20 yards in around the perimeter looking for the nock or body. With 10+ inches of arrow stickinh out. He would snap it off. We grid searched the entire area 200 yards in every direction. Nada. I think i hit in front of his leg bone, broke it and stuck in lower front brisket which as you know, is fat and cartilage. All the neighbors hunt in the area and keeping an eye out and they will let me know. 

Here is the pic that best shows the bone i think i broke. 4" right heart. 4" left, sleepless night and sick stomach

Blue is where i think i hit
Green is where i was aiming with my 30 
and he was 40


----------



## Matt3ddsteel (Jan 10, 2002)

protectionisamust said:


> Bad news: i went before daylight to the same area we saw the nock glowing last night when we backed out. No nock visable. Absolutely no blood anywhere he was laying. The entire area is extremely thick so my pops walked the field edge and i walked 20 yards in around the perimeter looking for the nock or body. With 10+ inches of arrow stickinh out. He would snap it off. We grid searched the entire area 200 yards in every direction. Nada. I think i hit in front of his leg bone, broke it and stuck in lower front brisket which as you know, is fat and cartilage. All the neighbors hunt in the area and keeping an eye out and they will let me know.
> 
> Here is the pic that best shows the bone i think i broke. 4" right heart. 4" left, sleepless night and sick stomach


Honestly, you should have just finished him off last night. That's a bummer for sure


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

New phone not loading pics. Its not my day🤬


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

U of M Fan said:


> View attachment 865144
> 
> Go Blue!!!


Stout!

Congrats U of M Fan!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

old graybeard said:


> Things really slowed down, heading in for some lunch, my butt is tired.


A few more days and you'll have grown enough bark your butt won't hurt anymore...


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

U of M Fan said:


> View attachment 865144
> 
> Go Blue!!!


Outstanding buck!


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

U of M Fan said:


> View attachment 865144
> 
> Go Blue!!!


Hell yeah! Pretty work Craig!!! Lud dat mass!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

U of M Fan said:


> View attachment 865144
> 
> Go Blue!!!


Bout time! Congrats on a stud of a buck! You deserved that one.


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

Congrats on the gnarly beast.
I'm still sitting. They must of moved really good this morning because I haven't seen a deer.


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

U of M Fan said:


> View attachment 865144
> 
> Go Blue!!!


Great buck! And go blue!!


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

U of M Fan said:


> View attachment 865144
> 
> Go Blue!!!


Thats A GREAT EIGHT!!!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Luv2fish&hunt (4 mo ago)

Congrats U of M fan, awesome buck!!


----------



## JohnnyB87 (Sep 27, 2018)

U of M Fan said:


> View attachment 865144
> 
> Go Blue!!!


November 8th has been very good to me historically, looks like for you too. Great buck, congrats and GO BLUE!


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

U of M Fan said:


> View attachment 865144
> 
> Go Blue!!!


 wow great buck I think you will be doing some celebrating tonight looks like great mass to


----------



## Tom (mich) (Jan 17, 2003)

Had this broken little fella at 10yds on the other side of my cover grasses.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Heading out soon. Gonna need the shades today. Congrats UofM on a beauty!!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

U of M Fan said:


> View attachment 865144
> 
> Go Blue!!!


He!! Ya, that’s what I’m talking about !
Flight


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

U of M Fan said:


> View attachment 865144
> 
> Go Blue!!!


Oh man that’s a nice one. 
Congrats


----------



## buckguts1970 (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm in for the afternoon.
Congrats to all the killers so far today!









Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

U of M Fan said:


> View attachment 865144
> 
> Go Blue!!!


Fantastic!


----------



## kirkt (Oct 8, 2014)

U of M Fan said:


> View attachment 865144
> 
> Go Blue!!!


Very nice looking buck congratulations..Go Blue 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Namrock said:


> Hell yeah! Pretty work Craig!!! Lud dat mass!


That right there is a certified, "BIG R1G" Norm!


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

U of M Fan said:


> View attachment 865144
> 
> Go Blue!!!


That’s a dandy!…congrats!


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

I got the voting done and I hung my gun stand. It took me like 3 hours to get this thing up here and really secure. Now it's so late into the day that I've decided to just sit it with the bow. However, I didn't realize how utterly uneasy I would be at this height. I'm about 20 feet up here and I feel incredibly insecure. I don't know if I can get comfortable at this height with a gun, honestly. The climb up and down is fine, but just sitting here is wracking all of my nerves. 

My views are great. I'm facing the direction of the first two pics but my spot that I'm looking to jump is the 3rd pic. It's almost behind me, but as a left handed shooter, it's a natural shooting position with a tree crotch to rest my elbow and get firm. 

We'll see how it goes. Holy nerves, Batman. 

PS, I'll be driving a lag in to hook a harness to before I hunt it again.























Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Should probably use a strap to attach harness if your on public land. Good view and good luck


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

Ieatshrooms said:


> First dandy deer pic I can't like cause of the blasphemous caption with it.


If you ain’t Blue you ain’t True!


----------



## Badfishmi (Oct 28, 2012)

Macs13 said:


> I got the voting done and I hung my gun stand. It took me like 3 hours to get this thing up here and really secure. Now it's so late into the day that I've decided to just sit it with the bow. However, I didn't realize how utterly uneasy I would be at this height. I'm about 20 feet up here and I feel incredibly insecure. I don't know if I can get comfortable at this height with a gun, honestly. The climb up and down is fine, but just sitting here is wracking all of my nerves.
> 
> My views are great. I'm facing the direction of the first two pics but my spot that I'm looking to jump is the 3rd pic. It's almost behind me, but as a left handed shooter, it's a natural shooting position with a tree crotch to rest my elbow and get firm.
> 
> ...


You should come camp up north and hunt a week public with me. Let ya try the saddle I think you’d still like it. I don’t dislike you we have super similar styles and I’d be down for a misfit deer camp. Thousands of acres up here in Charlevoix county


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

I’m right outside their bedroom and an East wind is perfect for this spot. Good luck tonight.


----------



## Monsterbuck (Jun 18, 2003)

U of M Fan said:


> View attachment 865144
> 
> Go Blue!!!


Stud! Go Green!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

Macs13 said:


> I got the voting done and I hung my gun stand. It took me like 3 hours to get this thing up here and really secure. Now it's so late into the day that I've decided to just sit it with the bow. However, I didn't realize how utterly uneasy I would be at this height. I'm about 20 feet up here and I feel incredibly insecure. I don't know if I can get comfortable at this height with a gun, honestly. The climb up and down is fine, but just sitting here is wracking all of my nerves.
> 
> My views are great. I'm facing the direction of the first two pics but my spot that I'm looking to jump is the 3rd pic. It's almost behind me, but as a left handed shooter, it's a natural shooting position with a tree crotch to rest my elbow and get firm.
> 
> ...


You’ll get used to it, wear a harness and all will be fine.


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

Badfishmi said:


> You should come camp up north and hunt a week public with me. Let ya try the saddle I think you’d still like it. I don’t dislike you we have super similar styles and I’d be down for a misfit deer camp. Thousands of acres up here in Charlevoix county


I hunted Charlevoix County from 12 yrs old to 25 yrs old, 2 of the biggest bucks of my life came off state land up there.


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

I'm going to redeem my self from my skunk on my midday hunt. I'm back at the waterhole waiting to see what comes my way.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Broken up 8pt and a 4pt 8-10 dnf


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

U of M Fan said:


> View attachment 865144
> 
> Go Blue!!!


Congrats on a gorgeous buck. That’s awesome. I’ll agree with ya. Go Blue!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Badfishmi said:


> I need to not hunt so deep for a doe. These drags are kicking my ass
> 
> View attachment 865194


Sled filler! Congrats


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

U of M Fan said:


> View attachment 865144
> 
> Go Blue!!!


Oh my.... that is a stud. Awesome job, man. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## wolfeman50 (Oct 4, 2016)

In about 330 today
Corn is getting cut all around me
Something should be moving thru tonight

Sent from my SM-G991U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Monsterbuck (Jun 18, 2003)

Been in for about an hour now. Small buck about 60 yards in the woods when I snuck in. He’s bedded down in the same spot now, so I didn’t bother him. I have also saw the same broke up, wide nine point cruising the edge of the neighboring woods that I snuck within 20 yards of yesterday afternoon. 

Good start to the evening…. Fully expect it to get even better. In two days, the majority of the corn is gone around here now. That will consolidate them in this 20 acres of woods. Sitting on the edge of the corn stubble. Expect a migration toward dark to feed.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Back out in a stand I have not hunted yet this year about 30 yards west of this morning's stand. Less intrusive to get to and closer to the food plot. Had this picture on my other junk Spypoint. 









Clear skies with a light northeast wind and 47 degrees here in St. Clair County. 

Good Luck!


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Macs13 said:


> I got the voting done and I hung my gun stand. It took me like 3 hours to get this thing up here and really secure. Now it's so late into the day that I've decided to just sit it with the bow. However, I didn't realize how utterly uneasy I would be at this height. I'm about 20 feet up here and I feel incredibly insecure. I don't know if I can get comfortable at this height with a gun, honestly. The climb up and down is fine, but just sitting here is wracking all of my nerves.
> 
> My views are great. I'm facing the direction of the first two pics but my spot that I'm looking to jump is the 3rd pic. It's almost behind me, but as a left handed shooter, it's a natural shooting position with a tree crotch to rest my elbow and get firm.
> 
> ...


If your uncomfortable I’d lower it if your sitting all day you want to feel good not nerves that would make a misserble day


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

Macs13 said:


> I got the voting done and I hung my gun stand. It took me like 3 hours to get this thing up here and really secure. Now it's so late into the day that I've decided to just sit it with the bow. However, I didn't realize how utterly uneasy I would be at this height. I'm about 20 feet up here and I feel incredibly insecure. I don't know if I can get comfortable at this height with a gun, honestly. The climb up and down is fine, but just sitting here is wracking all of my nerves.
> 
> My views are great. I'm facing the direction of the first two pics but my spot that I'm looking to jump is the 3rd pic. It's almost behind me, but as a left handed shooter, it's a natural shooting position with a tree crotch to rest my elbow and get firm.
> 
> ...


Looks like a killer ( pun intended) spot. Wear a strap and always think before u move. Especially your feet. I'd shoot from the sitting down position. Figure on only getting one shot so make it your best. Think and be safe. If you haven't, put a couple of hooks up for your weapon and lunch. U will get one there just got to have patience and enjoy. P S make us lefties proud !!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Another crazy day with deer everywhere. Got a sparky trying to get it on with a doe in front of me right now.


----------



## willl-burrr (Jan 17, 2006)

Stopped by the landowner to drop off a Thank$giving gift card. Now in my best east wind stand. Haven’t been over here in a while and it looks pretty good. Had a 3 point come by in the first ten minutes. What a Beautiful evening!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Up for nothing, watching news, lunar eclipse.... Never had good movement during a lunar eclipse...
> 
> Prove me wrong fellas, going back to bed





Drisc13 said:


> Pics proved you wrong. Drive to stand proved you wrong. And this mornings sit proved you wrong.
> 
> I have no problem with your statement but one should not try and draw any conclusions from it. How many of your lunar eclipses occurred at peak of the rut?
> 
> ...


This is the best response to a DEDGOOSE post I have ever read. 😂


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

I think I got the couple only standing corn left toward the Bay in arenac county. Jeez.
Hunting a different stand than I really wanted to. Wind is horrible though.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

willl-burrr said:


> Stopped by the landowner to drop off a Thank$giving gift card. Now in my best east wind stand. Haven’t been over here in a while and it looks pretty good. Had a 3 point come by in the first ten minutes. What a Beautiful evening!


Burrr too cold


----------



## Calhoun Archer (Feb 18, 2021)

But up in stand for awhile everyone seeing a big stud 9 running east running west just not by me yet good luck everyone


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

vsmorgantown said:


> This is the best response to a DEDGOOSE post I have ever read. 😂


Yeah we need new folks first year was easy


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

vsmorgantown said:


> This is the best response to a DEDGOOSE post I have ever read. 😂


Must be new to the hood? New to the GOOSE?

It’s all good in the hood when ya hang loose with the GOOSE.

Or maybe just super sensitive about the facts of the moon. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Is 2022 the year of the Moon Phase Deniers?


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Wtf.
Rut is late this year.

and it’s too cold for the deer to move I think.

weather being all screwy and the way the moon phase fell this year, rut will likely be late November instead of early like it more often is.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

jiggin is livin said:


> Is 2022 the year of the Moon Phase Deniers?


We may have to consult HunterJake22 about this.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Who scheduled softball practice in November during daylight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

SMITTY1233 said:


> Who scheduled softball practice in November during daylight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that what those are? Some screwball once told me those were spiritual orbs.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

jiggin is livin said:


> Is 2022 the year of the Moon Phase Deniers?


Not me, sal got pissed one time walked into church, she's like what's that, I'm like my bible, she goes that isn't your bible.... Yes it is, I ts my autographed copy of Charlie Alshheimer Hunting Whitetails by the Moon... 
True story


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

2 8pts checking out the does


----------



## Tom (mich) (Jan 17, 2003)

Looking for love in all the wrong places...


----------



## Calhoun Archer (Feb 18, 2021)

protectionisamust said:


> Bad news: i went before daylight to the same area we saw the nock glowing last night when we backed out. No nock visable. Absolutely no blood anywhere he was laying. The entire area is extremely thick so my pops walked the field edge and i walked 20 yards in around the perimeter looking for the nock or body. With 10+ inches of arrow stickinh out. He would snap it off. We grid searched the entire area 200 yards in every direction. Nada. I think i hit in front of his leg bone, broke it and stuck in lower front brisket which as you know, is fat and cartilage. All the neighbors hunt in the area and keeping an eye out and they will let me know.
> 
> Here is the pic that best shows the bone i think i broke. 4" right heart. 4" left, sleepless night and sick stomach


What kind of field was he in last night ?was it really thick in the field ? Are you sure you know where he was bedded? Did you search the field good?


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

That's what we're after right there @U of M Fan! Congratulations!!!


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

The plot mowers have arrived


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

This morning was much slower than the last two. Everything shut-off after 8:30. They probably all left for Dish's place a couple days early. Derived a little intel and moved a stand before departing. Back home to work and coach a couple basketball practices before heading back Saturday. Save one for me!


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Hit a nice one. Tracked 200 yards and blood went cold. Chunks of lung. Headed home to change and get a plan together 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## KenTrost (Dec 24, 2020)

protectionisamust said:


> Wind direction was bad to sneak up to him. I wish i would have tried now but honestly, i played it safe and backed out like everyone always says to do figuring he would be laying within 200 from the last spot.
> 
> Things to do different i think
> 
> ...


Everyone says back out and give it time; in nearly all situations I disagree with that. If there’s a decent blood trail I’m on (especially with snow on the ground) and unlimited area to follow him (state land or friendly neighbors) I like to push a wounded deer. I’ve had good luck with exhausting him to the point of collapse or tiring him out and giving myself the opportunity for a mercy shot.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Mike said:


> My wife connected tonight!
> View attachment 865260


Congrats to wife on great buck.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Mike said:


> My wife connected tonight!
> View attachment 865260


Congrats to the Wife!
Great buck . And great picture.


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Mike said:


> My wife connected tonight!
> View attachment 865260


Great!


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

retired dundo said:


> Your just in 3rd season don’t give up I didn’t start deer hunting until I was32 duck hunted.If I told you about my first 3 seasons your first 3 ended up 10 times better than mine it took me about 5seasos to start learning I was total screw up.


Thanks. I didn't mean to b!tch and moan so much. Lol. I'm hard on myself when it's a self-imposed error, but that's a good thing - it's how I learn. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Badfishmi said:


> You should come camp up north and hunt a week public with me. Let ya try the saddle I think you’d still like it. I don’t dislike you we have super similar styles and I’d be down for a misfit deer camp. Thousands of acres up here in Charlevoix county


Lol. You can't say stuff like that to me because I'm the guy that will take you up on it. Lololol. Have gun/bow, will travel. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Macs13 said:


> Dude, that gave me major heebie jeebies. I zoomed in a bunch on the original photo and it's just shadow. It looks like Michael Myers zoomed out.
> 
> What really tweaked my nips was that as soon as I found my arrow and was muttering to myself in disappointment and anger, a flashlight started working toward me, pretty close, but it was in the cornfield right on the edge inside the standing corn (they just cut the outside row today). So, I lit up my cellphone flashlight to make myself known and the other dude, that I hadn't seen yet - I only saw the light - cut his light off as soon as I turned mine on and he never turned it back on. It gave me major creeper vibes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


That is the worst part of hunting state land, but proof camo works! Lol 

I have had that happen more than once, and just think to myself "WTF did that guy come from!?"


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

HunterJake22 said:


> cmon now😂
> love that I live rent free in some of your heads


Not mine! 

But, I am thinking of selling my property. Not one f'n balloon!!


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

The absolute last person I would believe to get the heebie jeebies about someone coming at them would be Macs13...

Dude...just walk up to them and smile....that would scare the **** out of me.


----------



## Crazy Bird Hunter (Jun 23, 2005)

Gsphunteronpoint1 said:


> View attachment 865217
> 
> 
> Seen this buck earlier today with a doe, watched them work off. Went and sat a stand tonight where I could see the direction they had gone. At 5 I caught a glimpse of a doe followed by a buck. Watched them fool around and disappear. 5 minutes later I seen the doe pop out of the brush 100 yards out followed closely by this guy running her hard. She ran directly under our stand he came by at 15 yards and offered a perfect broadside shot. Watched him run 80 yards lay down and roll into my neighbors pond lol. He’s on cloud 9 right now. He’s beyond excited that his first buck is now tagged and hanging!


Congrats! Nice shooting young man!!!


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Macs13 said:


> Thanks. I didn't mean to b!tch and moan so much. Lol. I'm hard on myself when it's a self-imposed error, but that's a good thing - it's how I learn.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I am the same way, and so far, I don't recall you doing anything that isn't normal. 

Shooting from an elevated, or even shooting up a hill, is a weird angle that is real easy to screw up if you aren't conscious of it. 

For me, I ALWAYS aim for my exit, not my entrance. If that makes sense. Gun or bow, think of the trajectory THROUGH the deer. That's the only way I stay on top of it, personally.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Macs13 said:


> Thanks. I didn't mean to b!tch and moan so much. Lol. I'm hard on myself when it's a self-imposed error, but that's a good thing - it's how I learn.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


How far of a shot was it really? Seems like even 30 yards with a 20 yard hold would hit deer. But definitely... it can be really hard to judge, especially if you get into terrain elevation changes.


----------



## Crazy Bird Hunter (Jun 23, 2005)

IT.Fisherman said:


> Late post!! Was too tired to post last night.
> 
> First off, congrats to those who have been successful! Heres my story:
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## Crazy Bird Hunter (Jun 23, 2005)

laterilus said:


> Got this guy little after 5 tonight. Arrow hit a branch, he jumped 20-25 yards hit the grunt tube he came right back same path. Arrow didn’t hit branch for shot #2.


Congrats!


----------



## Crazy Bird Hunter (Jun 23, 2005)

Mike said:


> My wife connected tonight!
> View attachment 865260


Congrats!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Mike said:


> My wife connected tonight!
> View attachment 865260


Congrats to your wife beautiful buck and beautiful picture love the standing corn and moon in the background, super cool picture.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

jiggin is livin said:


> I am the same way, and so far, I don't recall you doing anything that isn't normal.
> 
> Shooting from an elevated, or even shooting up a hill, is a weird angle that is real easy to screw up if you aren't conscious of it.
> 
> For me, I ALWAYS aim for my exit, not my entrance. If that makes sense. Gun or bow, think of the trajectory THROUGH the deer. That's the only way I stay on top of it, personally.


Shooting practice out of an elevated stand can help.
Close target means not dropping your bow arm , but bending at the waist instead. Ya , I learned that one the hard way...

Member Steve has mentioned picking out a leaf on the ground from his stand and taking a shot. Good to do now and then.
An arrow reserved for small game can do that.
And being Mac , he'd like lt pop small game eventually out of temptation.
(I can recall getting out of stand and stalking a squirrel for a neck shot before. 
Just want to be sure the small game / practice arrow flies like the others do.)


----------



## IceHog (Nov 23, 2007)

No luck on the recovery of my brothers buck, I’m guessing high and forward shot. Once the arrow was MIA and no blood was visible at the shot location we never even tracked the deer, we called a dog in and let him do the work. Blood looked to be muscle blood, found arrow 250 yards from shot, had good penetration, but even though fletchings were blood cover we don’t think it was a pass through. After the location of the arrow recovery, the blood basically stopped. Dog followed the trail 3/8 mile in total to an open field, he never bedded down. Sucks, he was one of the target bucks on the farm, hopefully he returns.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

jiggin is livin said:


> I am the same way, and so far, I don't recall you doing anything that isn't normal.
> 
> Shooting from an elevated, or even shooting up a hill, is a weird angle that is real easy to screw up if you aren't conscious of it.
> 
> For me, I ALWAYS aim for my exit, not my entrance. If that makes sense. Gun or bow, think of the trajectory THROUGH the deer. That's the only way I stay on top of it, personally.


Thanks. I was thinking that I had it lined up perfectly so that the arrow was going to exit into the right front knee after hitting the lungs based on the slight quartering away. I remember having that conscious thought when I was putting the dot on her because I thought, hey, that'll make a much easier track. I just didn't get the distance right. I'm heading back there now with me Ranger so I can see exactly how far I was off and hopefully to see some movement. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

sureshot006 said:


> How far of a shot was it really? Seems like even 30 yards with a 20 yard hold would hit deer. But definitely... it can be really hard to judge, especially if you get into terrain elevation changes.


Just checked. 32 yards. If I had been aiming higher, it wouldn't have mattered. Miscalculation. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Macs13 said:


> Just checked. 32 yards. If I had been aiming higher, it wouldn't have mattered. Miscalculation.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Ic. Just was thinking about my R15 and the difference between 20 and 30. It isn't much. Better a miss than low and wounded.


----------



## HunterJake22 (Oct 14, 2014)

jiggin is livin said:


> Not mine!
> 
> But, I am thinking of selling my property. Not one f'n balloon!!


Oh man. Maybe with all money I’ve saved living rent free in everyones head, I’ll buy your place!


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Macs13 said:


> Just checked. 32 yards. If I had been aiming higher, it wouldn't have mattered. Miscalculation.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Do you have a range finder? That is the single best thing I have ever purchased for bow hunting. 

I range landmarks as soon as I sit, every time, just to be sure. Or I will range a deer if I can. A lot more confidence since I have been doing that and I haven't had an issue since. Shots are never always perfect, but little things like that can make a big difference. 

It is really easy to make a mistake in the moment, we've all done it, now I just think what I can do to minimize it instead of beat myself up over it. But I still beat myself up.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

jiggin is livin said:


> Do you have a range finder? That is the single best thing I have ever purchased for bow hunting.
> 
> I range landmarks as soon as I sit, every time, just to be sure. Or I will range a deer if I can. A lot more confidence since I have been doing that and I haven't had an issue since. Shots are never always perfect, but little things like that can make a big difference.
> 
> It is really easy to make a mistake in the moment, we've all done it, now I just think what I can do to minimize it instead of beat myself up over it. But I still beat myself up.


Lol. Yes. You must have missed the post. It was detailed. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## deagansdad1 (Jan 27, 2021)

Your last statement about in the moment is everything. It's easy to shoot bulls at a target. Different ballgame with your heart beating out of your chest lol. I work on that before the hunt in my blind, go through my breathing, squeeze the trigger don't pull, kinda practice if the moment arises. Seems to help me.

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumman (Feb 11, 2013)

Mike said:


> My wife connected tonight!
> View attachment 865260


Congrats to your wife. Great picture. The moon in the background gives it an extra touch!


----------

